# Pics?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

a whole shit load of pics stitched together


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry my pics cost a premium 😜. Jk I wouldn’t do something scandalous like that


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 390088


That pic is just shocking!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

lazy.

bitch, I know you arent too busy to at least write a full post


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok. Here's my dog


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)




----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i just don't see how it can be both


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

butterknucket said:


>


Wellt he thread title is plural, not singular...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what happened to those poor flowers?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Southwest Airlines... 1972-ish??


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Loved the Hot Pants craze of the 70s.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> Loved the Hot Pants craze of the 70s.


That "Free Love" thing was pretty awesome too 👍


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Loved the Hot Pants craze of the 70s.


and tube tops.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The old gang 1974:










Still in regular touch with all of them.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> The old gang 1974:
> 
> View attachment 390610
> 
> ...


hopefully those guys who are shirtless aren't doing that anymore.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> hopefully those guys who are shirtless aren't doing that anymore.


Those aren't guys.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> hopefully those guys who are shirtless aren't doing that anymore.


I'm one of them (with the Vislas). Only time I'm shirtless anymore is on a Caribbean beach where I'm pretty anonymous


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> Only time I'm shirtless anymore is on a Caribbean beach where I'm pretty anonymous


I don't do that anymore. I don't want to confuse any babies. 😜


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Took this one on the bus from St. Clara to Santa Maria in Cuba. Why? A guy on a horse is no big deal - but a guy *and two dogs on a horse* is not something you see every day


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 390717


I had a teenage crush for Kate Jackson when I saw her on The Rookies.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I was more of a Jaclyn Smith kinda guy then, but can certainly appreciate Kate more now. All were classic, beautiful women.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I think someone may have misplaced his room key...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Guess who as Friendly?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I liked the giraffe, but I always hated that stupid rooster!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Son took this one while we were in Croatia.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

"See honey... I_ told you_ it came in brown!"


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jimmy Clitheroe. Was on the BBC when I was growing up, something like "The Clitheroe Kid".



Paul Running said:


> View attachment 390282


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm one of them (with the Vislas). Only time I'm shirtless anymore is on a Caribbean beach where I'm pretty anonymous


You've got a young girl with her arm around you and you mention the dogs?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

What exactly was the "Food Artist" going for here???


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

davetcan said:


> Jimmy Clitheroe. Was on the BBC when I was growing up, something like "The Clitheroe Kid".


I was hooked on "Just Jimmy", when I was a kid in Scotland.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> What exactly was the "Food Artist" going for here???
> 
> View attachment 391465


That some substances could defy gravity?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> You've got a young girl with her arm around you and you mention the dogs?


My highschool sweetheart. 45 years later we met for lunch. In my mind she was still 18 and then she walked in - all 240 lbs with a cane and very wrinkly .


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Went to a High Skool Reunion awhile back and yeah, a lot of them didn't age too well.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you know what stops me from going to high school reunions? my little sister. 
about once a month she hears from someone on facebook that treated me like an ass hole in h.s. and they always say "where's cheez, hows he doin? tell him i said hi. we should get together." what the hell would i want to talk to those people for? they were ass holes, and i've spent decades being free of them,. no way would i change that now.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My high school is defunct. I doubt there will ever be a reunion. 

I'm not complaining, just telling you what happened.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my high schools had a massive all years reunion in 2000. I didn't go, not really my glory years.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Canadian girls, eh?!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Canadian girls, eh?!
> View attachment 392005


What are the odds they both made it to the entrance?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*TOMOE GOZEN*
when her lord found himself outnumbered, she rode out to the enemy and challenged their general, his name was honda no morishige. he lost his head to her that day. she is spoken of in the tale of heike:

"_Tomoe was especially beautiful, with white skin, long hair, and charming features. She was also a remarkably strong archer, and as a swordswoman she was a warrior worth a thousand, ready to confront a demon or a god, mounted or on foot. She handled unbroken horses with superb skill; she rode unscathed down perilous descents. Whenever a battle was imminent, Yoshinaka sent her out as his first captain, equipped with strong armor, naginata, and a mighty bow; and she performed more deeds of valor than any of his other warriors_"


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Somebody else can do the mammary comparison.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Somebody else can do the mammary comparison.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 392071


i always wondered if women with extra tits actually exist. i've only seen them in the movies or on a porn site. 
but if we can have extra fingers and toes, why not tits? i'm gonna ask my doctor about this next time i see her.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> i always wondered if women with extra tits actually exist. i've only seen them in the movies or on a porn site.











Third Boob’s the Charm: A Very Robust History of the Three-Breasted Woman


From witch-burnings to ‘Total Recall,’ what’s the deal with third hooters? Breasting, breasting, one, two… three?




melmagazine.com


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

is that marilyn chambers in "behind the green door"?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

zontar said:


> View attachment 392351


Just need a stamp. They're still a thing, right?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Just need a stamp. They're still a thing, right?


Except you don't need to lick them anymore.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Goderich beach, late this afternoon.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> My highschool sweetheart. 45 years later we met for lunch. In my mind she was still 18 and then she walked in - all 240 lbs with a cane and very wrinkly .


Was she still good in bed?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> you know what stops me from going to high school reunions? my little sister.
> about once a month she hears from someone on facebook that treated me like an ass hole in h.s. and they always say "where's cheez, hows he doin? tell him i said hi. we should get together." what the hell would i want to talk to those people for? they were ass holes, and i've spent decades being free of them,. no way would i change that now.


When FB was in its early years it was the same situation you described. All these people who didn't have the time of day for me or bullied me in school started sending me friend requests. Why would I want to talk to you now?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Look, it's my dog!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

zztomato said:


> Look, it's my dog!
> View attachment 392670


anyone who didn't "like" that pic will not be getting a christmas card from me this year!
(neither will anyone else, but that's not the point)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The kitchen help.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My old girl…. There’s love in those eyes.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Our Coonhound in a festive mood.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 393101


FAKE!!!! I see a curve! 


Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Deepfake image detection software...maybe we can use it for guitars?








Deepfake detection tool unveiled by Microsoft


The tech firm has created a way to spot computer-manipulated videos and photos.



www.bbc.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Saw some dog pictures earlier, although that is not my dog.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 394434


i love that pic, it reminds me of my own doggies who spend most of their time like that. i have an old comforter that i sometimes spread on the floor so i can lay down with them. they're little heaters


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

cheezyridr said:


> i love that pic, it reminds me of my own doggies who spend most of their time like that. i have an old comforter that i sometimes spread on the floor so i can lay down with them. they're little heaters


They are a barrel of laughs when they are together...like two bear cubs. Our youngest boys (they're 37 now) both got a Pitty and they are impressed with them. When Cutis comes to visit he brings Phebe with him and it's never a dull moment. It's unfortunate for the misguided opinions for this breed...they are very loyal and a very curious breed.
Do you think you will ever have a pair yourself, again?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> They are a barrel of laughs when they are together...like two bear cubs. Our youngest boys (they're 37 now) both got a Pitty and they are impressed with them. When Cutis comes to visit he brings Phebe with him and it's never a dull moment. It's unfortunate for the misguided opinions for this breed...they are very loyal and a very curious breed.
> Do you think you will ever have a pair yourself, again?


i have 2 beagle/border collies now. they are the ones i meant in my post. i'm not allowed to sit down without a dog on my feet or on my knees. they aren't allowed on the couch, so sometimes i join them on the floor


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

cheezyridr said:


> i join them on the floor


They are quite different when you get down to their level, that's when I really enjoy their behaviour.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*anita mui* (RIP) the triple threat. she could act, she could sing, and she could dance. on top of that, she was gorgeous. if you don't watch old kung fu theater, you don't know who she was. she played jackie chan's (wong fei hong)
mother in law in the movie "legend of the drunken master" arguably chan's best over all movie. it's the only film any of you would recognize her from if at all. the pic below is from "heroic trio" as are the next 2 pics. 










*maggie cheung* - beautiful and funny, another great actress who wowed everyone with her performance and her beauty as _flying snow _in the movie "hero" with jet li. 









*michelle yeoh* some of you may remember her as the classiest of the bond girls in "tomorrow never dies". some of you may know her from the greatest movie to ever be filmed, "crouching tiger hidden dragon". she has a bazillion screen credits in both hollywood and hong kong cinema, she is the classiest actress since hedy lamarr, and her precision in crouching tiger defies description. more beauty and class in her little finger than all the hollywood actresses combined. a screen legend









*chang pei pei* you won't recognize her from the pic below, because it's at least 50-60 years old. her best film on her own was "come drink with me" all the way back in '66. but if you google her name, you'll likely get her pic as jade fox/beahouli from crouching tiger. 









*joey wong* easily the most beautiful of all the kung fu cinema hotties, her acting skill wasn't much, but when you looked at her, you didn't care. one of those rare beauties who doesn't seem to age. if i posted a pic of her today, none of you could guess her age


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the biggest hoax of the century? hardly. there were plenty of others with far bigger consequences. however, it's a great example of how easily fooled people can be


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

today was the coolest day ever! my grandkids came over. nate is 17, aubrey is 10, marleigh is 4. nate wants to be an english teacher. aubrey seems to have grown 18" in a year. marleigh is still just an adorable little kid though.










that's a Q107 mug on the table


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> that's a Q107 mug on the table


i have a pair packed away somewhere.
got them when they did a 'tour of the neighbourhood' across town.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> i have a pair packed away somewhere.
> got them when they did a 'tour of the neighbourhood' across town.


They went to Acton a lot. I think it had something to do with Parker.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> They went to Acton a lot. I think it had something to do with Parker.


He lives here.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> He lives here.


That’s where I was going.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> That’s where I was going.


You moving out here?! Beauties!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> You moving out here?! Beauties!


Err… whaaaaa?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Err… whaaaaa?


It's worth the drive.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> It's worth the drive.


I’m doing OK with leather coats… thanks. Ha, ha…


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> I’m doing OK with leather coats… thanks. Ha, ha…


You haven't smelled the furniture, have you?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> You haven't smelled the furniture, have you?


Admittedly?? No.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> i have a pair packed away somewhere.
> got them when they did a 'tour of the neighbourhood' across town.


i had 3, now just 2. i got them when i went to the christmas party, years ago. my buddy knew all the deejays, so i got to go every year. i won tons of cool prizes over the years


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wendel Clark, now a former Toronto Maple Leaf, playing for pocket change.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Was tire tread designed from snake-skin patterns?









Abstract Monochromatic


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Didn't leave much of a shoulder.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Didn't leave much of a shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 396020


I wonder if crossing the road is a problem for skiers.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> Didn't leave much of a shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 396020


looks like hokkaido, on a good day. they have an avg of 13.5 m/year in tsunan


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> looks like hokkaido, on a good day. they have an avg of 13.5 m/year in tsunan


How tall are the blades on those plows?!?!?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 396037


ever seen a giraffe give birth? it just comes sliding out of "the back door" about 6' off the ground. just dumped like a huge turd. it's amazing they aren't injured while trying to be born






i guess that's why when someone sees a ridiculously priced item the exclaim "that's higher than a giraffe's pussy"


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> How tall are the blades on those plows?!?!?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Meetings.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


>


what makes this bike cool is, everything you see is bolt on. the long front end is from a set of triple trees that come in a kit with the 14" over tubes, the lines and cables are another kit. because the degree comes from the trees, the front end retains the stock geometry and will handle as stock, up to a point. he's got about $3k tied up in custom parts including the forward controls, cobra drags, ugly stickers, mini apes, cables, and the front end you can do that in your garage with basic tools in a weekend. the stock bike looks like this:


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 396489
> View attachment 396498


you'd have to wear at least that much boot on a coal fired bike. gas powered v twins are bad enough in the summer heat, at least down here. i can't imagine being stuck in traffic at noon on an august day riding a steam bike. i don't see a kickstand. i wonder what keeps it upright?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

cheezyridr said:


> i wonder what keeps it upright?


Levitation


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> Levitation
> View attachment 396684


best possible answer


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

On a realistic note


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Me thinks the people building the click-bait on our site are using super-imposed recycled pics to entice us.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Hooters female employees are required to sign that they "acknowledge and affirm" the following:
1. My job duties require I wear the designated Hooters Girl uniform.
2. My job duties require that I interact with and entertain the customers.
3. The Hooters concept is based on female sex appeal and the work environment is one in which joking and entertaining conversations are commonplace.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh no. What have I started...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Someone's not getting their deposit back...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> Someone's not getting their deposit back...
> 
> View attachment 397125


chances are, it was someone fleeing california for texas


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 397231


i'm pretty confident that picture represents the closest either one of those guys have ever been, to a pair of tits.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My little puppy. I found him lost in the bush.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Awww, who doesn't love a huge angry weasel? Could be yawning, but that's not as fun. Unless you're my age, then sleeping is much more fun than being angry.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm pretty confident that picture represents the closest either one of those guys have ever been, to a pair of tits.


Wonder how close they've been to real ones?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Wonder how close they've been to real ones?


oem or aftermarket, never mattered to me. no one bats an eye if i put a nice set of wheels on my car.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

just a reminder, someone made a short film that was this cool






not sure why it's age restricted, i don't remember any nipples or anything like that


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

player99 said:


> My little puppy. I found him lost in the bush.


So, I see you've met my mother-in-law.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It has occurred to me that being near a dragon my not be all that bad at all.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

coulda been a swan on a glassy lake
coulda been a gull in a clipper's wake 
coulda been a ladybug on a wind chime

but she was born a dragon fly

in the sun
she warmed her wings
and listened to cicada sing


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I think I should have lived in the late 50's early 60's...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> I think I should have lived in the late 50's early 60's...
> 
> View attachment 397993


there's a whole thread on trad wives on 4 chan in the adult section. you might like it. it's 99% non nude


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I plan to do more fishing when I retire.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Been considering getting the bow out again too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Mooh said:


> I plan to do more fishing when I retire.
> 
> View attachment 398047


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lighting the Olympic Flame in Australia... 1956. Not sure this method would be allowed now.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Elvis playing a double neck?? This isn't super imposed either, there are a few of them.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 398254


I grew up not too far from where CTV - CJOH was on Merivale Road at Clyde. Went to see that show there at least once. Six-year-old me quite liked it. Got Hollyhock?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Late 50s, the last of the steam locomotives passing through Brockville on the way to be broken up for scrap. My father took us down to the tracks to watch. That same year he took us out in the backyard to see Sputnik pass overhead.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Doug Gifford said:


> Late 50s, the last of the steam locomotives passing through Brockville on the way to be broken up for scrap. My father took us down to the tracks to watch. That same year he took us out in the backyard to see Sputnik pass overhead.
> 
> View attachment 398268


When I was a young lad in Scotland, my brothers and I used to wait at the top of the over-pass for the steam locomotive. It was quite the experience...very loud and powerful sounding. They finally put them out of service in 1967.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Pond behind my brothers house on the Manatee River, Florida.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 398600


I think that's @Lola


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 398600
> R


That would be me most definitely. I might take twice as long to get there. My passion for playing is stronger then any inclement weather can throw at me. My strengths and determination never fail me.

I remember walking through a real downpour with my guitar to rehearsal. I was soaked but I was more worried about my guitar. We both survived.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 399212


That is one hell of a jacket. I would wear that in a heart beat even though I don’t own a gold top but an SG.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


>


That is really nice but I love my Heritage Cherry finish just a tad more. Mine has some bad buckle rash on the back and a few dings from the previous owner. I am not going to get it refinished. I will let it be!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> That is really nice but I love my Heritage Cherry finish just a tad more. Mine has some bad buckle rash on the back and a few dings from the previous owner. I am not going to get it refinished. I will let it be!


Now you'll have to have a gold top SG too!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


> Now you'll have to have a gold top SG too!


Not for me I want the Gibson Goddess, Violet Purple Burst. My one and final guitar purchase. Then it’s on to stuff for my future studio in the next year.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> I want the Gibson Goddess, Violet Purple Burst. My one and final guitar purchase.


Will be a tough hunt, that's for sure. Better option would be to get a used standard and have it refinished to suit.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> Not for me I want the Gibson Goddess, Violet Purple Burst. My one and final guitar purchase. Then it’s on to stuff for my future studio in the next year.


I just bought a used one that is a rich purple sparkle, but more like gold top sparkle than the real sparkly finishes. It's a Standard with an ebony board. @zztomato did a dressing, crowning and a new nut and it's the best guitar I own right now. He hit it out of the park with this one.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


> I just bought a used one that is a rich purple sparkle, but more like gold top sparkle than the real sparkly finishes. It's a Standard with an ebony board. @zztomato did a dressing, crowning and a new nut and it's the best guitar I own right now. He hit it out of the park with this one.


Can we see a pic pls. Can we huh can we? Lol 
I went to a Harley show two summers ago and saw the ripped painting of different motorcycle parts being done. Some of them were just gorgeous and I really thought about getting my SG done but then thought better of taking the integrity of it way.

Question. I just went and joined the Paul Reed Smth Forum and gave them all my particulars but can’t get on ACCESS DENIED! Is it because I am not a US citizen?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> Can we see a pic pls. Can we huh can we? Lol
> I went to a Harley show two summers ago and saw the ripped painting of different motorcycle parts being done. Some of them were just gorgeous and I really thought about getting my SG done but then thought better of taking the integrity of it way.
> 
> Question. I just went and joined the Paul Reed Smth Forum and gave them all my particulars but can’t get on ACCESS DENIED! Is it because I am not a US citizen?


Do you use a VPN or a VPN hosted email?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


> Do you use a VPN or a VPN hosted email?


Honestly, Idk.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> Can we see a pic pls. Can we huh can we? Lol
> I went to a Harley show two summers ago and saw the ripped painting of different motorcycle parts being done. Some of them were just gorgeous and I really thought about getting my SG done but then thought better of taking the integrity of it way.
> 
> Question. I just went and joined the Paul Reed Smth Forum and gave them all my particulars but can’t get on ACCESS DENIED! Is it because I am not a US citizen?


email the admin


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> email the admin


I had to wait to be approved to become a forum member. I just got accepted.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


>


Is that your new honey?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> Is that your new honey?


no, there will never be another "honey" for me. i've had enough. but i do like "reading the menu" so i post pics in this thread of random girls and porn stars that i find on line. she is a random _little_ hottie i came across while searching for something. i have to be careful which words i use to describe her, the last time i used the wrong word, i got banned for 2 weeks, even though what i said was meant to be complimentary


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Winter gig hauler


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh well, another babe gone - Bridget Fonda. This is only about 18 years between the pics. My condolences to Danny Elfman's cuddle time. Speaking of truckers, MAC or Peterbuilt?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My 3 year old Siberian.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A little background:







A quick internet search for talking raven girl reveals she is Paige Davis.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

player99 said:


> A little background:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Paige Davis was the host of that 90's Home Decorating show where they swap houses...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------

